# Toshiba Satellite Laptop Will Not Connect To Network or Internet-Special Situation!!!



## gtd inc

Ok, let me start by telling you that I know nothing about computers. I recently purchased a new Toshiba Satellite for the deployment I am currently on. It runs on Windows 7 Home Premium I believe. Anyways, I have verified that the internet connection to my room works by hooking up someone elses computer to the ethernet cable and everything was good. I also had the internet guy here come and take a look and he says it is my computer but he can't help. Here is what happens...

Ill turn on the computer and wait for the thing to load. When I plug in the ethernet cable, the symbol in the bottom right corner of the desktop shows the computer searching for the network/internet. Eventually it shows that is has found an "Unknown network public network" yet none of the shared computers show up. Further more, when I go into the "Network and Sharing Center", there is a big red X in between the Unknown Network and the internet. When I click the diagnose prompt, the computer says it cant find anything wrong. The internet here is satellite driven so Im beginning to believe that this site is my only hope. Someone please give me some ideas of where to start. I can provide any further information that may be needed as long as I can be lead in the right direction.

thanks!


----------



## JMPC

How are IP addresses handled where you are? Does your network use static IP addresses? You may need to ask whoever manages you network if you don't know.


----------



## gtd inc

Can't find out about the IP addresses any time soon, is there any way i could figure this out my self? Also, forgot to mention that somewhere along my trouble shooting there was a message about the IP not being valid, not sure what this means or if its any help. Let me know and thanks.


----------



## micgerste

On your laptop click the orb then click on computer then up top left of screen click device manager and tell us if there are any yellow exclamation marks under network adapters


----------



## 2xg

Hello gtd inc,

If after you have checked out from Device Manager that there's nothing wrong with your Network Adapter, make sure that both LAN and Wireless settings have DHCP configured and enabled. Here's How.


----------



## gtd inc

micgerste said:


> On your laptop click the orb then click on computer then up top left of screen click device manager and tell us if there are any yellow exclamation marks under network adapters


 
Can you elaborate on exactly what 'orb' you are talking about? I have one on a bar above the keyboard but i think it has something to do with running the computer power more efficiently.


----------



## micgerste

The orb on the actual screen the orb is same as start button on xp.
Move the cursor to the orb(round Microsoft symbol) then continue as my last post.
Sorry I should have explained a little clearer


----------



## gtd inc

haha sorry ill take the blame on the orb thing! Ok so i went through both posts and i have no yellow exclamations after the adapters and I did the DHCP thing and everything checks out as noted. Still no internet or network access. Well the computer has recognized a network but the shared computers are not shown and i cant do anything with it.


----------



## 2xg

Have you overlooked *Post# 5*?


gtd inc said:


> haha sorry ill take the blame on the orb thing! Ok so i went through both posts and i have no yellow exclamations after the adapters and I did the DHCP thing and everything checks out as noted. Still no internet or network access. Well the computer has recognized a network but the shared computers are not shown and i cant do anything with it.


----------



## gtd inc

Nope, i went through the link on post 5 and followed the instructions to a T and still no love.


----------



## 2xg

Post an *ipconfig /all* of the computer in question for review.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin for Vista and 7). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results onto your Post.


----------



## gtd inc

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\GTD Inc>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GTDInc
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6250
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-29-36-75
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-25-A0-A1
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-25-A0-A1
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6250 AGN
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-25-A0-A0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-53-47-EA
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::212d:2ba2:6140:18a9%11(Preferred)
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.24.169(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 246968564
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3A-76-E2-B8-70-F4-53-47-EA

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBC1A3F5-6053-4AF1-84E6-BC85A510343D}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9CE0979D-FF93-4FDB-89C3-CE56D1A4970D}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B6AC55C-89D8-4775-8237-9C222652FC29}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EE034DC2-166F-48A0-B93E-8D7879E99123}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{77DBAB3C-03D4-427A-B4FF-1AE5F4C0861A}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\GTD Inc>


----------



## micgerste

Very sorry missed that post 
Have you tried changing the dns to point to your router? 
Again goto the orb then click all programs then accessories then click command prompt 
You will then be taken to a black screen 
In the black screen type ipconfig/all 
Under the Ethernet adapter LAN 
You will see a load of settings
What does it say for your 
Ipv4 Address. and Your
DNS Servers


----------



## gtd inc

micgerste-see above for ipconfig info


----------



## micgerste

Sorry my posts seem to be taking long time to be posted.I don't know if it is because I am posting from Ireland.
First of all try going to command prompt screen again and type 
Ip /release then hit enter then type 
Ip /renew and hit enter and then try to connect


----------



## 2xg

Uninstall the troubled network adapter from Device Manager by right clicking on it, choose uninstall then restart your computer and see if your computer will auto reinstall the driver. Its also safe to have the most current driver ready.

What type of Anti Virus or Security software do you have installed?


----------



## gtd inc

i had the factory norton antivirus installed but removed it after its trial period. Will try the IP release & renew and the driver uninstall and report back in a few mins.


----------



## micgerste

Sorry 2xg maybe the problem is the LAN connection properties that is the Ipv4 box could be unticked.
I cannot understand why there are no IP4 ADDRESSES being given out when the dhcp is enabled.


----------



## micgerste

Sorry gtd inc I am going to hit the hay as we say in Ireland ill get back to you in morning.


----------



## gtd inc

I've tried both and neither have worked. The ipv4 box is checked in the properties btw. The commands in the black screen when they are entered say that the commands are not valid...


----------



## 2xg

Did you use the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall the Norton Trial version? This will completely uninstall including all remains.


micgerste said:


> Sorry 2xg maybe the problem is the LAN connection properties that is the Ipv4 box could be unticked.
> I cannot understand why there are no IP4 ADDRESSES being given out when the dhcp is enabled.


Next tasks for you to do:

Verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation

Please run the following commands:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.


----------



## gtd inc

All network services are started and all commands have been entered as admin. Computer restarted and still nothing. I did notice that the computer recognized the ethernet connection much faster this time but still no networked computers and not internet access.


----------



## 2xg

Is it possible for you to take your laptop to another place and see if you can replicate the issue or not?

Let's try assigning Static IP. You will need to get the IP/DNS/Gateway Addresses from another working computer and just change the last No of the IP. Your computer will inform you if the IP Address has been assigned already, you will then find another one.
How to Assign Your Computer a Static IP Address in Windows 7 | eHow.com


----------



## micgerste

Very very sorry I Should have said
Ipconfig /release. then hit enter
then ipconfig /renew 
Neither are. Case sensitive


----------



## gtd inc

2xg said:


> Is it possible for you to take your laptop to another place and see if you can replicate the issue or not?
> 
> Let's try assigning Static IP. You will need to get the IP/DNS/Gateway Addresses from another working computer and just change the last No of the IP. Your computer will inform you if the IP Address has been assigned already, you will then find another one.
> How to Assign Your Computer a Static IP Address in Windows 7 | eHow.com


 
I took my laptop and hooked it up to the ethernet cable from a desktop computer which is also hooked up to the same router(this router has outlets for about 50 computers) and the laptop performed perfectly. I will try the static IP and let you know what happens.


----------



## gtd inc

Finally a little bit of progress! I went with the static ip thing and now when i check the status of the connection it shows that I have internet access hoewever when I attempt to get on the internet the connection times out and says something about a DNS server error. I got the IP address information from a desktop that is on the network, i guess that should work. Please let me know if I have screwed anything up thus far.


----------



## 2xg

Get a hold of an IT Person in your place. I am wondering and I hope not that your MAC Address is being blocked. You plugged in your laptop to another location and able to access the internet. That's strange.


gtd inc said:


> Finally a little bit of progress! I went with the static ip thing and now when i check the status of the connection it shows that I have internet access hoewever when I attempt to get on the internet the connection times out and says something about a DNS server error. I got the IP address information from a desktop that is on the network, i guess that should work. Please let me know if I have screwed anything up thus far.


----------



## micgerste

I don't think the MAC address is being blocked as the MAC address would be same no matter where the laptop was connected in other words it would not have been able to access internet. no matter where it was connected.
When you filled in the static Ip settings did you change the dns settings they are underneath where you filled your static address 
You need to find your dns address if you didn't


----------



## micgerste

Try reconnecting the laptop to the desktop cable.
Then when you know it is connecting to internet.
Go back into where you typed in ipconfig /all 
Then in the Ethernet local area network Adapter section take a note of dns servers address then goto where you typed in your static address and in the dns section type un the address you took note ofas the preferred dns.
Good look with it


----------



## gtd inc

tried it and still no luck


----------



## micgerste

This sounds bit obvious but did you try a different cable(Ethernet).
Is it possible to connect laptop to where it worked and paste the settings from the black screen into your next post.


----------



## 2xg

When you connected your laptop to another place is it outside the premise? Not at the same location?

You have mentioned from previous post that a diff computer was able to connect to the same port and network cable that you are using. Is this correct?


----------



## gtd inc

2xg- Yes, when i connected my laptop and it was working, it was at a different location. And yes, you are correct. A friend plugged my network cable into his laptop and was able to connect to the internet from my room. Now that I have traced some things out it seems as if the place where the internet was working was connected to a different, much smaller router, a linksys one in fact. This is not the same router that the network cable leading to my room is hooked up to. So I am thinking that this is a reason why its not working when I entered the static IP in my room. Also, when I looked at the router that my room access is hooked up to, I noticed that of the two lights above the port my network cable is plugged into, only one is blinking. Most of the other ports have both lights blinking rapidly. I did some looking on other sites and tried a few other things for troubleshooting. When i tried IPconfig / release the comp says- "An error occured while releasing interface Local Area Connection: An address has not yet been associated with the network endpoint". Then, when I tried IPconfigv/renew the comp says- "An error occured while releasing interface Local Area Connection: Unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out". Not really sure what all that means but i'm sure you guys do, haha. Also tried restarting the computer and pressing f12 for boot menu. I arrowed down to LAN and pressed enter. It went through its boot and left this message- "No DHCP/proxy DHCP received. LAN is failed"


----------



## 2xg

Something is not right, you would really need to be in contact to someone that can access the router setting. Switch your LAN setting back to DHCP, do another ipconfig /all release then a renew so that it will all be cleared again if someone has to diagnose your issue.


> Yes, when i connected my laptop and it was working, it was at a different location. And yes, you are correct. A friend plugged my network cable into his laptop and was able to connect to the internet from my room.


Please let us know.


----------



## micgerste

I agree router settings need to be checked and also don't bother with F12 and LAN Boot that's nothing to do with this situation.
There is definately a problem with the dhcp that is where you are getting your Up address from.
Don't give up and keep us posted.


----------



## micgerste

Just looking over last few posts you say that A friend was able to connect to internet from your room with the cable you use for your laptop if this is case you need to check TCP/IP settings .
Try going to command prompt and type
Ping 127.0.0.1 
and press enter then let us know results


----------



## micgerste

Do you agree with my last post 2xg
I don't claim be an expert as I have just completed my CCNA and before that the MCSE and MCITP.
IF I was giving bad advise I would prefer to be told.


----------



## 2xg

micgerste said:


> Do you agree with my last post 2xg
> I don't claim be an expert as I have just completed my CCNA and before that the MCSE and MCITP.
> IF I was giving bad advise I would prefer to be told.


Sorry to say that I disagree -

Thanks for your feedback though.


----------



## 4mattc

Are you able to ping anything? I would say check your firewall but if you tried on other networks and it works fine that's not an issue...

Maybe the IT person has a certain number of ip leases available?


----------



## gtd inc

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\GTD Inc>ping 127.0.0.1

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\GTD Inc>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 2 while it has its media
disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 3 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.24.169
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBC1A3F5-6053-4AF1-84E6-BC85A510343D}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EE034DC2-166F-48A0-B93E-8D7879E99123}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9CE0979D-FF93-4FDB-89C3-CE56D1A4970D}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B6AC55C-89D8-4775-8237-9C222652FC29}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{77DBAB3C-03D4-427A-B4FF-1AE5F4C0861A}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\GTD Inc>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 2 while it has its media
disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 3 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to con
tact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Users\GTD Inc>


----------



## micgerste

Sorry for delay what I would do next is 
Did you say that a friend was able to connect from your room with no prob so if you connect your friends laptop or desktop in your room and when you know that everything is working go to command prompt screen on friends machine not yours. and type ipconfig /all 
and then post results sorry for getting you to do this again but I was speaking with my Microsoft tutor today and he recommends this.
Best of luck


----------



## micgerste

I hope you got the problem sorted out
Take it easy


----------



## 2xg

I hope so too. :grin:


micgerste said:


> I hope you got the problem sorted out
> Take it easy


If not, please let us know.


----------

